
Dutch masterpiece stolen for third time - Pick-A-Hill2019
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-53934954
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Here’s the interesting and tech angle:

.." an art detective specialising in recovering stolen works, said a theft of
this sort had been expected. Criminals had been buying stolen works of art and
exchanging them for shorter jail terms, he said.

The art detective also linked the latest theft to a recent breakthrough by
Dutch and French police, who cracked a top-secret communications system used
by criminals. That has enabled police to make progress on a number of criminal
cases."

